# Should I lube my Zhanchi core?



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 3, 2011)

My zhanchi seems fast enough without any lube period. There no lube on the pieces. I got it from iCubemart. I'm not sure if they put lube in the cube at all, but I don't think they did.

I couldn't find any other threads about this.


----------



## Bapao (Aug 3, 2011)

Lube the core anyway, just to prevent wear. That's the only reason I would lube it if it's already fast enough already.

Edit
Already x2. Need to stop drinkin'...already...


----------



## aminayuko (Aug 3, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> My zhanchi seems fast enough without any lube period. There no lube on the pieces. I got it from iCubemart. I'm not sure if they put lube in the cube at all, but I don't think they did.
> 
> I couldn't find any other threads about this.


 
if you are willing to have the cube spin out of controll.


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 4, 2011)

Well, never mind guys. I lubed the core anyway. The cube turns great. Two of the sides are still kinda clicky, but at least they don't catch on anything anymore. They were catching on things before, causing a lot of lock-ups.


----------



## SpacePanda15 (Aug 4, 2011)

Zhan-Chi, lock-ups! Blasphemy!  Just kidding!


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 4, 2011)

SpacePanda15 said:


> Zhan-Chi, lock-ups! Blasphemy!  Just kidding!


 
Yeah, after shaving the imperfections down in the corners and edges, I still can't figure out what's wrong with it. At least the cube is useable now. Sure wasn't very useable before.


----------



## James Cavanauh (Aug 4, 2011)

if its clicky/springy do the lubix under the screw head lubing technique http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 4, 2011)

James Cavanauh said:


> if its clicky/springy do the lubix under the screw head lubing technique http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZMDbAeAoQA&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL


 
No, it's something with the pieces. I've checked it myself. It has nothing to do with the core... or at least I don't think it does.

And when I lubed the core, I did that. The orange and white sides, as they were before, are still clicky. They are a lot less clicky, but still noticeably clickier than the other sides.


----------



## fiftyniner (Aug 4, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> Yeah, after shaving the imperfections down in the corners and edges, I still can't figure out what's wrong with it. At least the cube is useable now. Sure wasn't very useable before.


 
The tension in the zhanchi must be set "tight" (as compared with the guhong or lunhui). I have 2, and both did not turn nice when I tried to set it "lingyun loose".


----------



## izovire (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm about to upload a video describing the center piece mod for the zhanchi..


----------



## peterbone (Aug 4, 2011)

I've found that my Zhanchi suddenly loses its tension occasionally. One side will suddenly be able to spin very freely. I think this could be because the screw head can jam in the centre pieces. I've considered filing down the edges of the screw heads to make them slightly smaller.


----------



## cyoubx (Aug 4, 2011)

DaKrazedKyubizt said:


> No, it's something with the pieces. I've checked it myself. It has nothing to do with the core... or at least I don't think it does.
> 
> And when I lubed the core, I did that. The orange and white sides, as they were before, are still clicky. They are a lot less clicky, but still noticeably clickier than the other sides.


 
If it's clicky on certain sides, you probably have incompletely assembled edges. Look at the clicky sides and make sure all the edges are snapped together tightly. Even the slightest space in between them can cause obnoxious clicks and lockups.


----------

